# This is outrageous. Uber received a complaint I was impaired



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don’t do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Nope...random bullet got you...8>O


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

Rakos - what do you mean? I didn’t really receive such a complaint and Uber is just messing with me? Please advise.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Paula K said:


> Rakos - what do you mean? I didn't really receive such a complaint and Uber is just messing with me? Please advise.


It does not matter if you are allergic to alcohol and supply Uber with a doctor's note for proof, take a UI and pass and supply that proof as well, Uber has placed you in time out for 2 days. This would be a good time to get on Lyft's platform if you already aren't on board.

Also random bullet means pax wanted a free ride, so pax lied. Or, maybe you pissed the pax off. This is the pax's way of getting a free ride, or getting back at you.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


You can file lawsuit and force Uber to release the rider info 
Other than that Uber will not tell you who did it


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks. I guess I’ll try Lyft. I didn’t have words with any passenger so I know I didn’t piss anyone off. I was wondering if Uber had just gotten mad at me and wanted me out because I was taking advantage of the boost areas, bonuses and surges causing them to lose $ on many of my rides. Maybe they just want the dumb ones that accept every pool ride that comes along. No idea. I just find it bewildering anyone would do something so cruel like this.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They do and it's frustrating...

In this country...

you get to confront an accuser...

In Uberworld...this is not the same...8>O

There is no recriminations against the pax...

So they are free to get creative...

This creativity knows no end...

It's like discovering how to take candy from a baby...

It's surely possible...

butt...so underhanded...8>O

Don't take it too hard...

Butt...it really sucks in the pocketbook..8>(

Rakos


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks Rakos


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Paula K said:


> Thanks. I guess I'll try Lyft. I didn't have words with any passenger so I know I didn't piss anyone off. I was wondering if Uber had just gotten mad at me and wanted me out because I was taking advantage of the boost areas, bonuses and surges causing them to lose $ on many of my rides. Maybe they just want the dumb ones that accept every pool ride that comes along. No idea. I just find it bewildering anyone would do something so cruel like this.


I don't accept pool, I memorize transit stations, and other well known short ride locations so I know never to accept a ping from there. Doesn't matter if you are 5 star driver or on Ubers last nerve, if a pax wants a free ride, thats the level they stoop to.

BTW....pay attention to those boost zones. You ever wonder why they are placing a relatively high boost in an area that really doesn't have much going on? That's cuz Uber is staging the drivers before rush hour. All the drivers flood to an area that has a boost like 1.8, but very few actually get rides out of there. The rest, camp out waiting for a long ride put of the area. Then, when rush hour hits, Uber already has numerous drivers staged less than 5 minutes away for all those needy pax. Otherwise, once traffic hits, there's no way you are getting into town to pick up these pax.

Up in Seattle, it's near impossible to get a ping in a boost zone. It's over saturatated with all the eager boost hungry drivers. Soon as you get away from the area, the rides come in. I'd rather have a base rate 10+ mile run then a 2 mile 1.8 boost stuck in rush hour traffic.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> You can file lawsuit and force Uber to release the rider info


Everybody suggests this.
Nobody does this.
Time waster.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Paula K said:


> No idea. I just find it bewildering anyone would do something so cruel like this.


It's a cruel heartless world.
Anyway, it works like this: the initial complaint is received at which point an Uber bot sends you a message that you have been deactivated. Once you respond to the bot message, a real human takes over and looks for irregularities in your account and also the the complaintive account. Incongruities being searched are things like_ "does the passenger make these same frequent complaints?" _and_ "does the driver receive these same frequent complaints?" _The number of complaints is harmonized against the number of rides you have given to come up with a percentage that is matched against real-world Uber number comparisons.
If the passenger is a frequent scammer and you are a standard comparison driver, then you should be okay. If the opposite holds, then you will become deactivated.
Uber is being overly cautious, so these types of complaints also trigger additional scrutiny of your account in search of anything else that may raise a red flag, such as a review in your current driving history as measured by your GPS to see if there are issues regarding changes in your driving habits such as speeding, braking, or acceleration. If you have been operating as normal, then you should be okay.
Good luck.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


UNION !

This is beyond Ridiculous !

Drivers MUST have a voice.

Or be treated like Cattle Forever !

Uber has set worker rights back by 2 Centuries !
In less than a decade !


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I think if you do this long enough it will happen to all of us at some point. Its just unfortunately a matter of time until some paxhole is having a bad day and decides your the unlucky SOB. Uber on.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

The Uber rumor train says that if you get 2 accusations of drunk driving, even if it's not true, the driver is permanently deactivated. I don't mean to scare you but if this is your only source, I would be looking for a different source.


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's a cruel heartless world.
> Anyway, it works like this: the initial complaint is received at which point an Uber bot sends you a message that you have been deactivated. Once you respond to the bot message, a real human takes over and looks for irregularities in your account and also the the complaintive account. Incongruities being searched are things like_ "does the passenger make these same frequent complaints?" _and_ "does the driver receive these same frequent complaints?" _The number of complaints is harmonized against the number of rides you have given to come up with a percentage that is matched against real-world Uber number comparisons.
> If the passenger is a frequent scammer and you are a standard comparison driver, then you should be okay. If the opposite holds, then you will become deactivated.
> Uber is being overly cautious, so these types of complaints also trigger additional scrutiny of your account in search of anything else that may raise a red flag, such as a review in your current driving history as measured by your GPS to see if there are issues regarding changes in your driving habits such as speeding, braking, or acceleration. If you have been operating as normal, then you should be okay.
> Good luck.


Thanks. This helps. I don't have any complaints against me (other than this creepy lie) so I guess I'll be reinstated in a few days. I guess this really just tells me where I stand with Uber. I work hard and they don't give one **** about that. Noted


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> I think if you do this long enough it will happen to all of us at some point. Its just unfortunately a matter of time until some paxhole is having a bad day and decides your the unlucky SOB. Uber on.


We need REPRESENTATION !


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Everybody suggests this.
> Nobody does this.
> Time waster.


A college of mine did it and win it yes is takes some time to ger results
There's a legal system and laws you knew since Uber totally don't care if you they deactivated over false accusations
You believe rideshare drivers don't deserve rights it's up to you but why other gigs/jobs have better regulations just don't say get "real" job rhetoric


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> A college of mine did it and win it yes is takes some time to ger results
> There's a legal system and laws you knew since Uber totally don't care if you they deactivated over false accusations
> You believe rideshare drivers don't deserve rights it's up to you but why other gigs/jobs have better regulations just don't say get "real" job rhetoric


Uber can terminate your "partnership" anytime anywhere, and no driver ever does anything about it except maybe submit an application for Barber College.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Paula K said:


> Thanks. I guess I'll try Lyft. I didn't have words with any passenger so I know I didn't piss anyone off. I was wondering if Uber had just gotten mad at me and wanted me out because I was taking advantage of the boost areas, bonuses and surges causing them to lose $ on many of my rides. Maybe they just want the dumb ones that accept every pool ride that comes along. No idea. I just find it bewildering anyone would do something so cruel like this.


Nah. If that was the case, you'd get a "Notice of Adverse Action" telling you that you'd be deactivated/waitlisted in 7 days. Technically, according to the contract, they don't even need to have a reason.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber can terminate your "partnership" anytime anywhere, and no driver ever does anything about it except maybe submit an application for Barber College.


Maybe you did that


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Maybe you did that


I'll send you my referral code


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'll send you my referral code


LOL !


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


Yep, this is the latest scam to get a free ride. I don't suppose you took the advice on these forums and got yourself a dashcam?

I don't drive without a dashcam.

In my CASE I know EXACTLY who it was.

*DO NOT ACCEPT RIDES FROM JERMAINE IN DOWNTOWN ATLANTA, GA















*


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Paula K said:


> Thanks. This helps. I don't have any complaints against me (other than this creepy lie) so I guess I'll be reinstated in a few days. I guess this really just tells me where I stand with Uber. I work hard and they don't give one &%[email protected]!* about that. Noted


You should still write to Uber and be adamant that this claim is 100% false, you don't know why a passenger would ever say such a thing, etc.

I would tell them you want the pax information since they're clearly just trying to get a free ride. Also if you use a dash cam tell them you'll send in the video for their review in order to prove you were sober as a judge.

This is infuriating-I'd want to kill whoever lied like that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Everybody suggests this.
> Nobody does this.
> Time waster.


Very true. lol

Haven't seen a single post from someone here saying 
"Ok, I filed the lawsuit and Uber gave in"


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Very true. lol
> 
> Haven't seen a single post from someone here saying
> "Ok, I filed the lawsuit and Uber gave in"


Do you think everyone driving for Uber will post anything here to get trolled by anonymous poeple 
I complained to the police about certain illegal activity it was a Lyft ride which I declined 
I got police report and Lyft send to them the rider details and cops did pay that guy a visit 
I didn't even file a lawsuit because it's not required since I am not effected 
Here in just one case 9000 drivers are sueing 
As for that troll guber he only pissed because some one not obeying his masters
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...ds-of-uber-drivers-who-say-they-were-stiffed/


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Very true. lol
> 
> Haven't seen a single post from someone here saying
> "Ok, I filed the lawsuit and Uber gave in"


I know. And eventually those unfounded and unchallenged claims will somehow make it to other aspects of the accuseds' lives, being used to show patterns of behavior or character in a completely unrelated court case (custody battle, anyone?) or somehow make it difficult to get a job somewhere, and then they'll be crying about that and how unfair it all is and was, completely glossing over the fact that they never lodged a single TRACEABLE, PROVABLE argument against it.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I know. And eventually those unfounded and unchallenged claims will somehow make it to other aspects of the accuseds' lives, being used to show patterns of behavior or character in a completely unrelated court case (custody battle, anyone?) or somehow make it difficult to get a job somewhere, and then they'll be crying about that and how unfair it all is and was, completely glossing over the fact that they never lodged a single TRACEABLE, PROVABLE argument against it.


A dashcam will end she said he said they said drama


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ubering around said:


> A dashcam will end she said he said they said drama


Mostly in court, though. Uber and Lyft almost never want to see your footage. And how will you know which snippet to show them when they won't tell you who the pax was, or which trip it was? Only sure-fire way to get that info is to start a small claims lawsuit against the pax as John/Jane Doe, and then subpoena the info from the TNC (and then the CC bank, if necessary.

The monetary amount will cover your provable loss, court costs, and maybe a small amount as punitive damages. Nothing you're going on vacation with, but the judge agreeing with you gives you the right to demand Uber strike the whole accusation from your record entirely, or mark it as having been determined to be maliciously false by a court of law. It can never be held against you.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Mostly in court, though. Uber and Lyft almost never want to see your footage. And how will you know which snippet to show them when they won't tell you who the pax was, or which trip it was? Only sure-fire way to get that info is to start a small claims lawsuit against the pax as John/Jane Doe, and then subpoena the info from the TNC (and then the CC bank, if necessary.
> 
> The monetary amount will cover your provable loss, court costs, and maybe a small amount as punitive damages. Nothing you're going on vacation with, but the judge agreeing with you gives you the right to demand Uber strike the whole accusation from your record entirely, or mark it as having been determined to be maliciously false by a court of law. It can never be held against you.


Who said I need to make a dime
My attention is to clear my name and pax dragged to courts so they can think millions of times before slandering someone anonymously that off course if I get deactivated 
But at least your last input is more realistic
Not making fun of poeple suffering


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Who said I need to make a dime
> My attention is to clear my name and pax dragged to courts so they can think millions of times before slandering someone anonymously that off course if I get deactivated


It's really not slander and there's zero chance of pax facing any consequences, even if they were lying.

The complaint from Uber said they received a report that the driving "seemed impaired". "Seemed" being the key word. Doesn't say driver was on drugs.

First, if pax was lying for a free ride there is no way to prove it.

But what if the driver was sleepy? What if he/she is just a bad driver. Too much slamming of brakes, last minute turns, etc.
These are things that the driver might not realize they're doing so they come here completely clueless as to why pax would complain. 
But the pax might have had a terrible experience in that car and felt there was something wrong with the driver.

Remember, there is 2 sides to every story and pax isn't always automatically the bad guy and the driver the good guy.

Going to court will do nothing unless there was a very specific lie like I was touched, raped, etc.

Complaining that a driver might be impaired is no different than if I call the cops because I think my neighbor might be abusing his kids.
Even if he's not, if I believe that he is, I'm supposed to make that call.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's really not slander and there's zero chance of pax facing any consequences, even if they were lying.
> 
> The complaint from Uber said they received a report that the driving "seemed impaired". "Seemed" being the key word. Doesn't say driver was on drugs.
> 
> ...


Dragging the paxhole to courts by itself worth all the trouble
If pax didn't feel safe why didn't ask the driver to stop the car and leave and call the cops on the driver and test the driver if he/she were impaired or not
It's slandering unlawful termination
Claims which lead to job lost can be challenged if you have prove of course
A clear dashcam footage will show the pax thanking you for the drive and your driving according to the laws
Especially if you're passing by a police car and not been pulled over
Especially if the pax you hauling have a history of DUIs that's why they're Using Uber to go to their jobs
Or pax them selves are under the influence
Which make them in no position to judge your driving skills since they're impaired them selves


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Dragging the paxhole to courts by itself worth all the trouble
> If pax didn't feel safe why didn't ask the driver to stop the car and leave and call the cops on the driver and test the driver if he/she were impaired or not
> It's slandering unlawful termination
> Claims which lead to job lost can be challenged if you have prove of course
> ...


You don't get it.
It will never get to court.

They can think you are drunk even if you are not.
That's all they have to say. "He looked drunk to me"

Right or wrong it's really as simple as that.

Asking why they didnt call the cops why they didnt ask to end ride is really irrelevant.

Why does a woman being sexually harassed at work not quit? Why does she wait years to speak up? I guess it didn't happen then huh?

Of course if you could prove that they had some reason to lie, maybe they told someone, then that's different. But you won't have such proof.

You're really reaching with everything you think you can accomplish.



Ubering around said:


> Especially if you're passing by a police car and not been pulled over


Drunk people drive right by cops all the time.
I drove right in front of one for 5 minutes once.

Are they not really drunk if they were driving normally at that moment?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ubering around said:


> Dragging the paxhole to courts by itself worth all the trouble
> If pax didn't feel safe why didn't ask the driver to stop the car and leave and call the cops on the driver and test the driver if he/she were impaired or not
> It's slandering unlawful termination
> Claims which lead to job lost can be challenged if you have prove of course
> ...


It won't ever make it to court, and it isn't the pax's fault a driver got put in timeout, that was Uber's decision and the driver agreed to those terms.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You don't get it.
> It will never get to court.
> 
> They can think you are drunk even if you are not.
> ...


Anyway let the courts and lawyer determined that 
I know someone sued and win 
I follow his lead if I have to
I really don't get why you so against it 
I really care about my reputation



Demon said:


> It won't ever make it to court, and it isn't the pax's fault a driver got put in timeout, that was Uber's decision and the driver agreed to those terms.


Here comes the Uber shill who never been a driver


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ubering around said:


> Anyway let the courts and lawyer determined that
> I know someone sued and win
> I follow his lead if I have to
> I really don't get why you so against it
> ...


It's never going to make it to court.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> I really don't get why you so against it


It's not that I'm against it. 
I'm being realistic.

If someone lied about me I know I would be furious and would want many bad things to happen to that person. 
Maybe I would want to do those bad things myself.

But I wouldn't waste my time with suing because you cannot prove what is in someone's mind.

What if they really thought I might have been drunk. 
They cannot be sued for believing and reporting that. 
Can not!

Ex girlfriend that hates you, yes. 
Stranger, no.

Believe what you want to believe. 
It won't happen.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> I really care about my reputation


JUDGE:_ "Why are you here today?"_
COMPLAINTIVE:_ "Because I'm care about my reputation."_
JUDGE: _"Then why are you an Uber Driver???"_


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's not that I'm against it.
> I'm being realistic.
> 
> If someone lied about me I know I would be furious and would want many bad things to happen to that person.
> ...


Ok got your point 
But still incase I got deactivated I will do what I have to do


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ubering around said:


> Ok got your point
> But still incase I got deactivated I will do what I have to do


There's nothing you can do.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> JUDGE:_ "Why are you here today?"_
> COMPLAINTIVE:_ "Because I'm care about my reputation."_
> JUDGE: _"Then why are you an Uber Driver???"_


Here comes Uber clowns











Demon said:


> There's nothing you can do.


You're just a sad person if see your self useless , you can't even stand someone criticizing your masters


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If it doesn't make it to court, it would be because the PLAINTIFF chooses to drop it. Whatever is found out thru discovery will determine that for the PLAINTIFF.

This isn't a criminal case, but a civil, small claims one.

Part of the info that would be subpoenaed would be not only the pax's identity, but any and all information on the driver (self), the trip itself, and the pax... including all history of rides, complaints made by them or about them, how long the pax took to make the complaint, etc.

Once in court, questioning the pax would be all about what made them suspect impairment, when the suspected it, why didn't they end the ride, why didn't they notify the police. Depending on what they complained about in the beginning, or how they answer these questions, and if the two match, now it all has to match with your DC footage of the ride, including any conversation involved. Uber's published bounty on driver heads, $25 if the driver gets deactivated, to be specific, provides motive for the Pax to lie, especially since they figure they're never going to see the driver again.

The only defense against a charge of slander or defamation of character is to show either that what you said is, indeed, true, or to show that you acted in a manner that would suggest that it was true. For example, if the Pax claimed to get into the car and smell alcohol and noted that the driver was slurring their words, why wouldn't they just get out of the car and cancel the ride right then and there? If the driver was weaving while driving, why wouldn't they demand that the driver pull over and let them get another driver? Would you stay in the car? I wouldn't. If the driver was impaired and they were truly concerned about the danger presented, why didn't they call the police and offer in the license plate number? They have that information.

There is always the chance you may not win. Even if you weren't in paired, you may not win. It would cost you $15 to file the case to find out. It all depends on whether or not it's worth it to you. If it is, do it. But know that you might not win. If it isn't, don't do it. But know that down the line situations may change and this accusation that goes completely unchallenged by you may rear up and bite you on the behind. You have no idea what's going to happen a couple years down the road. You can't even be sure what's going to happen 2 weeks down the road.

YMMV



Cableguynoe said:


> You don't get it.
> It will never get to court.
> 
> They can think you are drunk even if you are not.
> ...


A woman being harassed at work is a victim of said harassment. A Pax choosing to get into a car with someone that they suspect is drinking, or to continue or ride with someone that they suspect is drinking and therefore a hazard, that does not call the police doesn't qualify as feeling so victimized that they just wanted the whole experience to be over and to hell with anyone else that might die because of this person's inebriated state. Uber puts a bounty on the driver's head. They offered $25 for the impaired driving complaint that results in a driver being deactivated.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If it doesn't make it to court, it would be because the PLAINTIFF chooses to drop it. Whatever is found out thru discovery will determine that for the PLAINTIFF.
> 
> This isn't a criminal case, but a civil, small claims one.
> 
> ...


Thanks you really get it
Not like others who only trolling


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ubering around said:


> Thanks you really get it
> Not like others who only trolling


They're not trolling. Someone disagreeing with you doesn't necessarily make them a troll, just makes them somebody who disagrees with you, and really only on that particular point. I tend to like Cableguynoe . He just disagrees with me on this, and I can respect that. Be a really boring life if everybody agreed with everything all the time.

There are ways to do it. You may or may not be successful at it. Whether you are or not, it is going to cost you at least a little bit of money, although not much, and it's going to cost you time. Time going to the courthouse and filing the complaint. Time finding someone to serve the subpoena to Uber, because it can't be you. Time going over the discovery that you get from Uber, and figuring out if you actually have to track down the credit card Bank and subpoena them for more specific identification information on the packs. Frankly, it could be a real pain in the ass, and if it's not something you're actually interested in doing, easily dismissed as being not worth it. That's why so many people will laugh at those of us who think that in at least some cases, it is worth following up on. It's an individual call.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> They're not trolling. Someone disagreeing with you doesn't necessarily make them at all, just make some somebody who disagrees with you, and really only on that particular point. I tend to like Cableguynoe . He just agrees with me on this, and I can respect that. Be a really boring life if everybody agreed with everything all the time.
> 
> There are ways to do it. You may or may not be successful at it. Whether you are or not, it is going to cost you at least a little bit of money, although not much, and it's going to cost you time. Time going to the courthouse and filing the complaint. Time finding someone to serve the subpoena to Uber, because it can't be you. Time going over the discovery that you get from Uber, and figuring out if you actually have to track down the credit card Bank and subpoena them for more specific identification information on the packs. Frankly, it could be a real pain in the ass, and if it's not something you're actually interested in doing, easily dismissed as being not worth it. That's why so many people will laugh at those of us who think that in at least some cases, it is worth following up on. It's an individual call.


Not cableguy others



SuzeCB said:


> That's why so many people will laugh at those of us who think that in at least some cases, it is worth following up on. It's an individual call.


If I got deactivated I will take my chances 
Got my dashcam footage and strong argument 
I have nothing to lose 
Of course I will try to work it out with Uber first (sometimes it works) 
If I got dead end then courts 
No need to make fun out of follow driver for trying to defend themselves ok


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I tend to like Cableguynoe .


All this time I didn't know.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> All this time I didn't know.
> 
> View attachment 220599


You've been too busy flirting with all the young things.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Paula K said:


> I don't do drugs or drink.


You sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's a cruel heartless world.
> Anyway, it works like this: the initial complaint is received at which point an Uber bot sends you a message that you have been deactivated. Once you respond to the bot message, a real human takes over and looks for irregularities in your account and also the the complaintive account. Incongruities being searched are things like_ "does the passenger make these same frequent complaints?" _and_ "does the driver receive these same frequent complaints?" _The number of complaints is harmonized against the number of rides you have given to come up with a percentage that is matched against real-world Uber number comparisons.
> If the passenger is a frequent scammer and you are a standard comparison driver, then you should be okay. If the opposite holds, then you will become deactivated.
> Uber is being overly cautious, so these types of complaints also trigger additional scrutiny of your account in search of anything else that may raise a red flag, such as a review in your current driving history as measured by your GPS to see if there are issues regarding changes in your driving habits such as speeding, braking, or acceleration. If you have been operating as normal, then you should be okay.
> Good luck.


What is your source on this information?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> What is your source on this information?


I'll let you know this Tue Apr 10 @ 10am PT


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Here comes Uber clowns


From law suit to clown suit


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> From law suit to clown suit
> View attachment 220677


Dude you just triggered to point you spend time to create a meme 
Meanwhile you are the clown here 
I am working I really don't have time to low life snowflakes internet trolls like you



upyouruber said:


> What is your source on this information?


His wide imagination


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Dude you just triggered to point you spend time to create a meme


Plenty of time to meme while a jury awaits to convene on your next lawsuit.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Paula K said:


> Rakos - what do you mean? I didn't really receive such a complaint and Uber is just messing with me? Please advise.


They got a report.


tohunt4me said:


> UNION !
> 
> This is beyond Ridiculous !
> 
> ...


ICs don't have unions Nimrod


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

File for arbitration against Uber - costs you nothing, they pay for it, it's a hassle for them and they have to use an independent 3rd party who is a certified arbitrator. At the very least you can make them remove strikes from your record (if you win).

Uber insisted on changing this over so drivers can't sue them, so beat them over the head with the alternative they gave us.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Julescase said:


> You should still write to Uber and be adamant that this claim is 100% false, you don't know why a passenger would ever say such a thing, etc.
> 
> I would tell them you want the pax information since they're clearly just trying to get a free ride. Also if you use a dash cam tell them you'll send in the video for their review in order to prove you were *sober as a judge. *
> 
> This is infuriating-I'd want to kill whoever lied like that.


That's just malicious teasing...trying to get the girl perma-deactivated?!



Cableguynoe said:


> All this time I didn't know.
> 
> View attachment 220599


Joey wears a _mean sweater..._


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

OP, everyone has an opinion but no one really knows the facts. This happened to me and the first thing I had to do was text message Uber through the app of my acct of the situation. I've never taken a drug, smoked a cig, weed or touched a drug. Hell, I've never even had a sip of coffee or wine. So I knew the claim was false. I stopped into my local Uber office to inquire. They told me someone in my town reported all their Uber drivers as impaired. The Uber office was fully aware it was a problem and I was reactivated in 24hrs (that's the quickest they can get you back on). I would suggest going to your local office to see if you can get more info. Everyone here is just speculating at best. It's a case by case basis.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> OP, everyone has an opinion but no one really knows the facts. This happened to me and the first thing I had to do was text message Uber through the app of my acct of the situation. I've never taken a drug, smoked a cig, weed or touched a drug. Hell, I've never even had a sip of coffee or wine. So I knew the claim was false. I stopped into my local Uber office to inquire. They told me someone in my town reported all their Uber drivers as impaired. The Uber office was fully aware it was a problem and I was reactivated in 24hrs (that's the quickest they can get you back on). I would suggest going to your local office to see if you can get more info. Everyone here is just speculating at best. It's a case by case basis.


One word: TAXI


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


Were you "impaired" in some way. Maybe texting, not paying attention, falling asleep, etc...? UBER monitors our every move and is easily able to substantiate a riders complaint based on our driving pattern. Hope you get reinstated soon.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


Go to the Uber Greenlight Hub. It happened to me over Labor Day weekend. A PAX falsely reported me for impaired driving. The agent who assisted me didn't give the PAX's name. Instead, he told me which trip it was and the reason for the complaint. I gave him my side of the story. My account was reactivated the following morning.

I know how you feel. It sucks to get reported by someone without evidence to back the claim. Hope everything turned out well and you're back on the road.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


Check your trip log and see who didn't pay for their ride. It will show. That's who made the report


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

They cannot prove it . A Judge in Court would have to rule in your favor . It happened to me by some weird guy from India . Truth is, he was under the influence & i reported him . Never deactivated but i am a sue, sue, sue guy . Maybe Uber knew this . I knew i had a good case in Court .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Never deactivated but i am a sue, sue, sue guy.


A guy? Or a boy?


----------



## NyukNyuk (Dec 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> A guy? Or a boy?
> View attachment 220936


Now that there is my favorite UP response of all time.
"Kickin' and a gougin' in the mud and the blood and the beer."


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

You heartless monster. Why did you have to get so drunk you didn't even have the sense to let her service animal inside the car?

And after you made her leave fluffkins on the _street, _why then did you proceed to grope her? You should've kept your drunk mind on the road instead of sexual assault.

But I guess that would be hard given that your trunk was already full of people you'd tied up from earlier in the day.

She should've known better than to get into a car with a big swastika on the hood.

Is this the kind of *sniff* service Uber provides? Is these the driver we want our children exposed to ?

I think _not. 
_
There's no place for white supremacists like you on the platform, Paula K. We need to make an example of you, and refund this poor, innocent PAX. The demon liquor is not okay, especially not on the road, and especially with all the evil you have buried underneath, just waiting for an alcoholic fugue to let it out!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber can terminate your "partnership" anytime anywhere, and no driver ever does anything about it except maybe submit an application for Barber College.


Robots will cut hair !
Arms will come out of Barber chair

Just put money in slot.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Robots will cut hair !
> Arms will come out of Barber chair
> 
> Just put money in slot.


"Uber cuts"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My 


IMMA DRIVER said:


> "Uber cuts"


female stylist always ground her crotch over my hand on arm of chair . . . sigh.
She spent a lot of time working on that side . . .


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Robots will cut hair !
> Arms will come out of Barber chair
> 
> Just put money in slot.





IMMA DRIVER said:


> "Uber cuts"


And for the markets that also provide that professional, straight razor shave, "Uber Cuts Deep".



tohunt4me said:


> My
> 
> female stylist always ground her crotch over my hand on arm of chair . . . sigh.
> She spent a lot of time working on that side . . .


Are you that hot or was she just that much of a ***** or both? LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not hot 


SuzeCB said:


> And for the markets that also provide that professional, straight razor shave, "Uber Cuts Deep".
> 
> Are you that hot or was she just that much of a small or both? LOL


Not hot no mo.
Also
Cut whats left of my own hair .
Lol


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Paula K said:


> Thanks. This helps. I don't have any complaints against me (other than this creepy lie) so I guess I'll be reinstated in a few days. I guess this really just tells me where I stand with Uber. I work hard and they don't give one &%[email protected]!* about that. Noted


A revelation! Yes, that is where we ALL stand. We all are at the mercy of the scumbag pax that want to make shit up, so they can get some free ride credits.



Uber's Guber said:


> Uber can terminate your "partnership" anytime anywhere, and no driver ever does anything about it except maybe submit an application for Barber College.


Barber college? I don't think so!



SuzeCB said:


> And for the markets that also provide that professional, straight razor shave, "Uber Cuts Deep".
> 
> Are you that hot or was she just that much of a ***** or both? LOL


He has a sexy hand, appearently.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

This happened to me a couple months ago. I picked up a lady and asked, "Are you Mary?"
"Yes."
"Great. Let's get started."
We start the trip. "So how's it going tonite?" 
No response whatsoever. Silence. Silence the rest of the trip. I drop her off at Craig Rehabilitation Clinic. 
"Well here we are. Thanks for riding with me." 
She mumbles something unintelligible as she exits my vehicle. I get the impression she is pissed.

She was my last ride so I head home and turn on my app to see how much I made that nite. I can't get in. I'm locked out with a message to call support. 

I haven't had a drink since 1984.

Long story short. I pickup up a demon. No way to tell before they get in though. Demons are tricksy that way.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


Just do both platforms. If one tries to screw you for a bogus investigation on a bogus claim, then screw them instead by using the other platform. I'm tired of shady paxholes and incompetent "help."


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

All the more reason to require riders to end trips as we do!


----------



## Chicagochas (Sep 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> UNION !
> 
> This is beyond Ridiculous !
> 
> ...


As much as everyone in this forum hates government, the only check on UBER is going to be local governmental regulation. Once your a licensed driver and once a regulatory scheme is in place governing how UBER can treat you, then you will have rights. Rights are created, not granted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.


Hail Macbeth said:


> You heartless monster. Why did you have to get so drunk you didn't even have the sense to let her service animal inside the car?
> 
> And after you made her leave fluffkins on the _street, _why then did you proceed to grope her? You should've kept your drunk mind on the road instead of sexual assault.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Chicagochas said:


> As much as everyone in this forum hates government, the only check on UBER is going to be local governmental regulation. Once your a licensed driver and once a regulatory scheme is in place governing how UBER can treat you, then you will have rights. Rights are created, not granted.


LOL, you think local government is going to improve your relationship with Uber? Local government will interfere with YOUR ability as a driver to operate, creating regulations such as where you can park, or deciding how much you will pay for a business license.
Good luck when somebody knocks on your door and says, "I'm from the government, and I'm here to help!"


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Why ITs so difficult for a “people” to simply do the right thing is beyond me!!


----------



## Kristiluvroll (Jan 29, 2018)

_I could be wrong here, so if so pls forgive me. It sounds to me like the biggest issue here is ur reputation n that u r not doing any of this to try to get money out it or trying for any type of , hmm I dont know if this is the correct word or not, but vengeance on anyone. I would be absolutely furious if this was done to me n I knew 100% the whole thing was total B.S. u said that u wld be finding out something on the 10th n it being the 12th, am definitely curious as to what the outcome was. I know of course that reactivation was ur first major concern but Im also curious as to whether that was more because u need this job or that proving n clearing ur name was actually the main goal, then the needing ur job was the next pressing thing. There is absolutely nothing that makes me mad as hell, gets under my skin n infuriates me more than being accused of something that I didnt do. No matter if its something small n maybe meaningless to someone else or its something huge n serious trouble, either case just sets me the f*** off!! It seems most responses to this situation is continually pointing out filing a suit n thats its pointless, but in my opinion, I wld do whatever I needed to do to make sure I was heard, listened to, having someone have ur back even its just 1 person n definitely clearing my name no matter what!!!! I hope that is what has happened in ur case. Good luck to any and all things in ur life. _
_That is also to any n everyone else as well!!_
_~Kristi~ _


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Do you think everyone driving for Uber will post anything here to get trolled by anonymous poeple
> I complained to the police about certain illegal activity it was a Lyft ride which I declined
> I got police report and Lyft send to them the rider details and cops did pay that guy a visit
> I didn't even file a lawsuit because it's not required since I am not effected
> ...


Jeebus, don't they know how crappy it is to read white text on black background?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> She mumbles something unintelligible as she exits my vehicle. I get the impression she is pissed.
> 
> She was my last ride so I head home and turn on my app to see how much I made that nite. I can't get in. I'm locked out with a message to call support.
> 
> ...


Yep, sounds like half the people I know who went to rehab. 1/2 got rehabed and moved on with their life, and the other half BECAME the rehab.



Kristiluvroll said:


> _I could be wrong here, so if so pls forgive me. It sounds to me like the biggest issue here is ur reputation n that u r not doing any of this to try to get money out it or trying for any type of , hmm I dont know if this is the correct word or not, but vengeance on anyone. I would be absolutely furious if this was done to me n I knew 100% the whole thing was total B.S. u said that u wld be finding out something on the 10th n it being the 12th, am definitely curious as to what the outcome was. I know of course that reactivation was ur first major concern but Im also curious as to whether that was more because u need this job or that proving n clearing ur name was actually the main goal, then the needing ur job was the next pressing thing. There is absolutely nothing that makes me mad as hell, gets under my skin n infuriates me more than being accused of something that I didnt do. No matter if its something small n maybe meaningless to someone else or its something huge n serious trouble, either case just sets me the f*** off!! It seems most responses to this situation is continually pointing out filing a suit n thats its pointless, but in my opinion, I wld do whatever I needed to do to make sure I was heard, listened to, having someone have ur back even its just 1 person n definitely clearing my name no matter what!!!! I hope that is what has happened in ur case. Good luck to any and all things in ur life. _
> _That is also to any n everyone else as well!!_
> _~Kristi~ _


this! I guess my mistake is considering lyft a "real company" and taking it seriously like "a real job" ....in a real job, if this happened, and there was some question as to the charge, I would demand an immediate drug test from an independent lab of my choice, afterward, I would sue both the accuser and the company for protecting the accuser and giving the accusation credibility, via "an investigation" ...that's the real issue here....

After my own street urchin accused me, i was "exonerated" by the "investigation" into the accusation by Jermaine (possible Jermaine Dupri) by Lyft, the Lyft person, says,

_"you should be fine now, just, if we get any more such comments, it might be an issue."_

WHAT?! So now justice is how many PAX make the same accusation?!?! So I stay away from south of downtown. Who needs this crap. Some hood rat, says I'm high, and this is treated credibly?

Which is why I got a dash-cam. I record every ride now. If you don't like it or don't feel comfortable being recorded, you can gtfo of my car. The video screen is turned to the pax so they can see they are being recorded as well.

So the next demonic PAX just leaves 1 star, presses the premade "feedback" via lyft app, and says nothing, makes no accusations or leaves any details in the comments, so that I can't actually disprove anything.

this is the kind of scum getting into my car.


----------



## tdepol2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


You can check the fare details of your recent trips to see who got a free ride and it's probably that person who made the false complaint.


----------



## gettoit (Apr 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Nah. If that was the case, you'd get a "Notice of Adverse Action" telling you that you'd be deactivated/waitlisted in 7 days. Technically, according to the contract, they don't even need to have a reason.


----------



## tdrex (Apr 28, 2018)

I just had that same thing happen to me. Unbelievable!!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Did OP get reinstated? How does the story end?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Paula K said:


> Thanks. This helps. I don't have any complaints against me (other than this creepy lie) so I guess I'll be reinstated in a few days. I guess this really just tells me where I stand with Uber. I work hard and they don't give one &%[email protected]!* about that. Noted


Unfortunately you are right they don't give a $&($


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Part of the info that would be subpoenaed would be not only the pax's identity, but any and all information on the driver (self), the trip itself, and the pax... including all history of rides, complaints made by them or about them, how long the pax took to make the complaint, etc.


Uber has been lucky so far. If I ever felt I had to go this route I would demand not only the complaining passenger's info, but the information of every rider, both before that ride, and after that ride. Essentially I would ask for the personal contact information for every rider for that shift.

That would be a PR nightmare for uber. Just the threat of that should make uber rethink its deactivation based on essentially no real evidence presented against the driver.

I still think, as has been suggested by others, that when presented with a deactivation like this the driver should go out of pocket for an alcohol test as quickly as possible, or, and this one is mine, present him/herself to the nearest police station explain what occurred and ask them to perform a field sobriety test on them. I'm not sure how they would handle it but I'll bet they would probably do it given the accusation and a compelling interest to keep the streets safe. Even if the police charge for it it would be worth the money.



jester121 said:


> File for arbitration against Uber - costs you nothing, they pay for it, it's a hassle for them and they have to use an independent 3rd party who is a certified arbitrator. At the very least you can make them remove strikes from your record (if you win).
> 
> Uber insisted on changing this over so drivers can't sue them, so beat them over the head with the alternative they gave us.


I've been thinking about this lately. What would happen if every driver demanded arbitration every time uber denied a rightfully due fee, like a cancellation fee.

Whether or not the driver has to pay a fee to initiate the arbitration it would inundate uber's arbitration process, and cost them an arm and a leg to defend.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Uber has been lucky so far. If I ever felt I had to go this route I would *demand* not only the complaining passenger's info, but the information of every rider, both before that ride, and after that ride. Essentially I would ask for the personal contact information for every rider for that shift.


You can demand all you want, but you won't get snit from Uber.



Wonkytonk said:


> present him/herself to the nearest police station explain what occurred and ask them to perform a field sobriety test on them. I'm not sure how they would handle it but I'll bet they would probably do it given the accusation and a compelling interest to keep the streets safe.


The police are not going to inject themselves by performing a sobriety test based on personal requests.



Wonkytonk said:


> Even if the police charge for it it would be worth the money.


Fee structures for services provided by the police to the public are decided by the legislature and approved by the governor.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> The police are not going to inject themselves by performing a sobriety test based on personal requests.


This is your opinion and I accept it as such, and give it the weight that merits.



Uber's Guber said:


> Fee structures for services provided by the police to the public are decided by the legislature and approved by the governor.


Since I noted there may be a fee I'm not sure of the relevance of your comment unless it's just to let me know that in your opinion a fee might in fact be forthcoming since fee structures are decided by the...

If so, thanks, I guess.



Uber's Guber said:


> You can demand all you want, but you won't get snit from Uber.


The comment was within the context of the small claims court subpoena process, and yes I can *demand *it legally through that process.


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

Greenlight Hub reps interprets like ISIS people.


----------



## JayhawkDriver1980 (Jan 15, 2018)

Wait......So this just happened to me.

I did 4 trips yesterday. My rating was 4.86 when I started. After the first trip it dropped to 4.85.
I did 3 more trips. One was about 15 miles. No problems. The other two were short trips that net me about $2.75. Logged off. Went home.

At 9:00 this morning, I get the message.

I told Uber I'm not sure how I'm supposed to respond to this since nobody said anything about my driving. 
I'm pretty sure it was the guy I gave a ride to first. He talked on his phone the entire time. 

So it goes.


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

Every driver should have dashcams. The technology is cheap (you can get one for $20 - $89 at WalMart, Best Buy, AutoZone, etc.) and they record in HD.

I have several mounted in my car for traffic and passenger monitoring, have not had one incident. 

As they say: "the video don't lie, you did..."


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Now they are trying to limit lawsuits by paying $150 reactivation bonus if you go to the hub on one of these false accusations.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

JayhawkDriver1980 said:


> Wait......So this just happened to me.
> 
> I did 4 trips yesterday. My rating was 4.86 when I started. After the first trip it dropped to 4.85.
> I did 3 more trips. One was about 15 miles. No problems. The other two were short trips that net me about $2.75. Logged off. Went home.
> ...


Uber rating system is so stacked against the driver, it actually amazes me that any driver can have a rating above 4.5. From the riders not knowing what the ratings actually mean, to the cheapies trying to scam free ride credits, with their fabricated complaints, they can all go piss off, far as I am concerned. A lot of it is just the luck of the draw, along with what types of rides you accept, where you drive, and what time of day you drive. F 'em.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

njn said:


> Now they are trying to limit lawsuits by paying $150 reactivation bonus if you go to the hub on one of these false accusations.


This is NEW....

Is your source 100% SURE of this...???

If ot IS correct...

could be a game changer...8>)

Rakos


----------



## JayhawkDriver1980 (Jan 15, 2018)

I have always compared the Uber Driver rating system to that of standardized testing in education. We rate teachers based upon how a student tests at the end of the year. Regardless of all other variables, some people see a test score and blame teachers and schools. 

Its that flawed of a system. It's quite laughable, actually.

I am surprised I have 93% of rated trips at 5-stars. The fact 97% of my rides are all 4 or 5-stars sounds like you do a great job. But there's some big concern of the 3%.....when some of that 3% may also just be some weasel trying to get a free ride.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

JayhawkDriver1980 said:


> I have always compared the Uber Driver rating system to that of standardized testing in education. We rate teachers based upon how a student tests at the end of the year. Regardless of all other variables, some people see a test score and blame teachers and schools.
> 
> Its that flawed of a system. It's quite laughable, actually.
> 
> I am surprised I have 93% of rated trips at 5-stars. The fact 97% of my rides are all 4 or 5-stars sounds like you do a great job. But there's some big concern of the 3%.....when some of that 3% may also just be some weasel trying to get a free ride.


That is exactly my point. Of course part of the 3% is the scammers looking for free ride credits. They are lying b&$!a|d$ (folks born to unmarried parents). Not sure if I could type that word in post on this board.


----------



## JayhawkDriver1980 (Jan 15, 2018)

I went and spoke to a guy at an Uber hub over by my place regarding it. After explaining how this rider waited > 12 hours to make said complaint that I was "under the influence" the guy at the hub acknowledged there's been a higher number of people making these false claims to get a free ride out of it. 

Of course, I get to sit and wait. Meanwhile, looking to sign up with Lyft. And applied for another job which I'm hoping to get in hopes that I will replace ridesharing with something else. This is an entire side job anyways, but the extra couple hundred a month isn't bad at all.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Uber puts a bounty on the driver's head. They offered $25 for the impaired driving complaint that results in a driver being deactivated.


They do??!!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

goneubering said:


> They do??!!


I just read yesterday of them offering $150 to keep the lawsuits at bay. $25 is chicken feed, in that case.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Same thing happened to me. From the time of the complaint to the time they temporarily deactivated my account was 5 calendar days. I was reinstated in 22 hrs. I noticed an additional $100.00 added to my earnings under Promotion. Wasn't aware of any promotions. Do you think Uber compensated me for the day off? I'm part time and avg. $100/day.


----------



## gettoit (Apr 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Nah. If that was the case, you'd get a "Notice of Adverse Action" telling you that you'd be deactivated/waitlisted in 7 days. Technically, according to the contract, they don't even need to have a reason.


Suz, I'll post my story later, but mean time, have you any information of anyone who actually pursued litigation after the impairment accusation? I'm no novice to civil litigation and Uber slams it's partners with breach of contract and public trust with impunity. I've asked you because I've read some of your post and you seem to follow this situation.


----------



## Robert L Walters (Jul 17, 2018)

Rakos said:


> They do and it's frustrating...
> 
> In this country...
> 
> ...


this is not true if someone actually accuse you of that they are liable for defamation of character and can be sued for monetary loss


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Robert L Walters said:


> this is not true if someone actually accuse you of that they are liable for defamation of character and can be sued for monetary loss


You mean...as much as you can afford...

Usually the lawyer is the only one...

That makes any money...

On your problems.. 8>)

Rakos


----------



## Robert L Walters (Jul 17, 2018)

That is true but the amount that you can sue for in Damages can be quite substantial. Enough of those get filed maybe Uber will rethink it

I'm wondering if a class action suit against Uber isn't the way to go...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I don't accept pool, I memorize transit stations, and other well known short ride locations so I know never to accept a ping from there. Doesn't matter if you are 5 star driver or on Ubers last nerve, if a pax wants a free ride, thats the level they stoop to.
> 
> BTW....pay attention to those boost zones. You ever wonder why they are placing a relatively high boost in an area that really doesn't have much going on? That's cuz Uber is staging the drivers before rush hour. All the drivers flood to an area that has a boost like 1.8, but very few actually get rides out of there. The rest, camp out waiting for a long ride put of the area. Then, when rush hour hits, Uber already has numerous drivers staged less than 5 minutes away for all those needy pax. Otherwise, once traffic hits, there's no way you are getting into town to pick up these pax.
> 
> Up in Seattle, it's near impossible to get a ping in a boost zone. It's over saturatated with all the eager boost hungry drivers. Soon as you get away from the area, the rides come in. I'd rather have a base rate 10+ mile run then a 2 mile 1.8 boost stuck in rush hour traffic.


They do this all the time in Stamford Ct too. Any driver with some time under his belt and brains knows to just keep away!



Julescase said:


> You should still write to Uber and be adamant that this claim is 100% false, you don't know why a passenger would ever say such a thing, etc.
> 
> I would tell them you want the pax information since they're clearly just trying to get a free ride. Also if you use a dash cam tell them you'll send in the video for their review in order to prove you were sober as a judge.
> 
> This is infuriating-I'd want to kill whoever lied like that.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

I've told this story before. I had the flu but tried to work anyway. Young woman thought I had been drinking. Called or texted Uber. Boom! 48 hour suspension. I have since told UBER that if it happens again I would be more than happy to go to local Police dept and get my breath analyzed... and I'd pay for it too! Never got an answer back.



SuzeCB said:


> They're not trolling. Someone disagreeing with you doesn't necessarily make them a troll, just makes them somebody who disagrees with you, and really only on that particular point. I tend to like Cableguynoe . He just disagrees with me on this, and I can respect that. Be a really boring life if everybody agreed with everything all the time.
> 
> There are ways to do it. You may or may not be successful at it. Whether you are or not, it is going to cost you at least a little bit of money, although not much, and it's going to cost you time. Time going to the courthouse and filing the complaint. Time finding someone to serve the subpoena to Uber, because it can't be you. Time going over the discovery that you get from Uber, and figuring out if you actually have to track down the credit card Bank and subpoena them for more specific identification information on the packs. Frankly, it could be a real pain in the ass, and if it's not something you're actually interested in doing, easily dismissed as being not worth it. That's why so many people will laugh at those of us who think that in at least some cases, it is worth following up on. It's an individual call.


*@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

I'm exhausted, but I am having the best month in 2 years of Ubering, so it was difficult to call it quits for the day. When I was suspended for suspected DWI, it happened the same day. So couldn't a person simply go to Uber.com, print out all the trips made that day, (and maybe the day before) and make an educated guess as to who the lying perp was? My brain is not as sharp as it was 40 years ago, but I still remember pax that I have driven in the past 48 hours. - After that, it's a crapshoot!*


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


You're in Los Angeles, and well within your rights to file for unemployment and not continue driving with Uber. You've been unfairly dismissed without pay, and without proof. Stay offline (my advice).


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> They do this all the time in Stamford Ct too. Any driver with some time under his belt and brains knows to just keep away!
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...


IF you were going to go the route I laid out, and sue the pax, simply going through your log isn't going to give you their name, etc. It will give you only whatever moniker they chose to tell Uber. And it leaves room for them to weasel out of the lawsuit by saying it wasn't them and you can't prove it was them. So, I laid out how to prove it, is all.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


That's why I now drive for Uber and Lyft. Lyft is a good backup for whenever I have issues with Uber. Surprise background check? A Lyfting I will go. Temporary suspension for a bogus claim? A Lyfting I will go. Uber can't get the payment issues correct? A Lyfting I will go. You get the idea.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

corniilius said:


> That's why I now drive for Uber and Lyft. Lyft is a good backup for whenever I have issues with Uber. Surprise background check? A Lyfting I will go. Temporary suspension for a bogus claim? A Lyfting I will go. Uber can't get the payment issues correct? A Lyfting I will go. You get the idea.


Cornelius, have you had any problems with using 2 apps that do virtually the same thing? Any software conflicts? Do you actually leave both apps open and active while driving? If you get a ping from Lyft, do you then close the Uber app down until you deliver the Lyft customer to his/her destination?

Basic questions I know, but I have been afraid to branch out and have stuck with Uber because of questions like these.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Robert L Walters said:


> That is true but the amount that you can sue for in Damages can be quite substantial. Enough of those get filed maybe Uber will rethink it
> 
> I'm wondering if a class action suit against Uber isn't the way to go...


The suit wouldn't stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I wouldn't come back. I know they won't care. I would do for myself.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Cornelius, have you had any problems with using 2 apps that do virtually the same thing? Any software conflicts? Do you actually leave both apps open and active while driving? If you get a ping from Lyft, do you then close the Uber app down until you deliver the Lyft customer to his/her destination? Basic questions I know, but I have been afraid to branch out and have stuck with Uber because of questions like these.


I run both apps on the same phone without issues or glitches, just make sure your smartphone is somewhat newer with ample processing power.
If I accept a ping on one rideshare app, I log off the other app right away.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I only use the list app when I having issues with Uber. They usually only run one app at a time.


----------



## Rojopostal2380 (Aug 14, 2018)

Paula K said:


> And has temporarily deactivated my account. I don't do drugs or drink. How is this legal. Can I find out who made this complaint?


Nope u csnt I've had this happen to me 3 times on uber and twice one weekend on lyft and I was working the airport were there are police everywhere and you would have to be dumb to drink and drive


----------

